# Quantum engineers remove roadblock in developing next-generation technologies



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Quantum engineers remove roadblock in developing next-generation technologies.



> *An international team has removed a major obstacle to engineer quantum systems that will play a key role in the computers, communication networks, and even biomedical devices of the future.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

